# Share my internet from Laptop to Ipad



## yarasu (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey pals,

I have a 1Mbps cable internet connection from local cable operator. I am using a laptop.

 How can I share my internet to my Ipad also ? I heard that it is possible.  

I dont have a wifi router and not interested to buy a new one.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

Connectify for Windows - Turn your Laptop or Smartphone into a Secure Wi-Fi Hotspot


----------

